# Natasha Rabbitova has passed away.



## MikeScone (Aug 2, 2018)

My beloved MiniRex companion, Natasha Rabbitova, has passed away at the age of ten years old. She was a bundle of intelligence personality and attitude wrapped in the softest fur possible. I will miss her a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm really sad to hear of her passing--we lost our mini Rex a few months back too and she would have been 19 last month. No amount of time is never enough. Rest in peace little lady and binky free with our Bambi at the bridge.


----------



## Liz Talley (Aug 3, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this. I lost my twelve year old rabbit this time last year and I am still not over it. She was the sweetest, gentlest girl. These adorable bunnies steal our hearts and become such a big part of our lives.


----------



## Bella's mom (Aug 12, 2018)

MikeScone said:


> My beloved MiniRex companion, Natasha Rabbitova, has passed away at the age of ten years old. She was a bundle of intelligence personality and attitude wrapped in the softest fur possible. I will miss her a lot.


I’m so terribly sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and sending you hugs. I hope your memories help you through your pain oxxo binky on Natasha Rabbitova. Thoughts are with you @MikeScone !


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2019)

Can't believe it's been a year already--Rex bunnies are special to us. Rest in peace little one, you are so loved and missed.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 26, 2019)

I do miss Natasha, as I do Scone MacBunny who passed eight years earlier. It took me a while to adopt a new bunny, Stormageddon "Stormy" McRabbit, but he's been part of my home since January. He's another Rex, of course, "blue" color.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2020)

Sigh, another year gone. Rest in peace little girl. Our girl Coal was a blue Mini Rex--what a beautiful color.


----------

